# PROOF- GFORCE HEADS BEAT COMPETITION



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TAPED UNCUT ON A TRUCK WITH A BENT RADIUS ARM . NO MODS JUST PROOF THAT THEY WORK . NO PUZZLES/MODS/BLUEPRINTS/PICTURES. STR8 VIDEO UNCUT. 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

OOPS WHAT HAPPENED MAFFUSA ? WHERES THE PLUG IN BACK OF THE PUMP HEAD ??????
IF YOU KEEP THE PLUG IN YOU GET MORE PSI. 
BUT I RATHER SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER VIDEO .


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

..... bout time! LOL.
I believe you forgot to mention it was a piston pompa...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 2 2007, 09:52 AM~7389836
> *..... bout time! LOL.
> I believe you forgot to mention it was a piston pompa...
> *



REMEMBER DONT GO AROUND THE POINT . ITS ABOUT THE PUMP HEAD . NO CRYING EXCUSES.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:53 AM~7389845
> *REMEMBER DONT GO AROUND THE POINT . ITS ABOUT THE PUMP HEAD . NO CRYING EXCUSES.
> *


LOL.
I'm not on ya man>>>


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I see a CCE end plate on the other pump :0 



























Just busting your chops.... Hops good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 10:50 AM~7389830
> *OOPS  WHAT HAPPENED MAFFUSA ?  WHERES THE PLUG IN BACK OF THE PUMP HEAD ??????
> IF YOU KEEP THE PLUG IN YOU GET MORE PSI.
> BUT I RATHER SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER VIDEO .
> *


SOMEONE JUST GOT OWNED! AND DAMN YOU GUYZ WERE BUSTING A MOVE ON THAT PUMP 
DISASEMBLE :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2007, 09:58 AM~7389867
> *SOMEONE JUST GOT OWNED! AND DAMN YOU GUYZ WERE BUSTING A MOVE ON THAT PUMP
> DISASEMBLE :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah. That was some ghetto olympics shit...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 2 2007, 10:59 AM~7389871
> *Hell yeah. That was some ghetto olympics shit...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7389805
> *TAPED UNCUT ON A TRUCK WITH A BENT  RADIUS ARM  . NO MODS JUST PROOF THAT THEY WORK .  NO PUZZLES/MODS/BLUEPRINTS/PICTURES. STR8 VIDEO UNCUT.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo
> *


"PROOF- GFORCE HEADS BEAT COMPETITION"
wheres the competition??? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 08:50 AM~7389830
> *OOPS  WHAT HAPPENED MAFFUSA ?  WHERES THE PLUG IN BACK OF THE PUMP HEAD ??????
> IF YOU KEEP THE PLUG IN YOU GET MORE PSI.
> BUT I RATHER SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER VIDEO .
> *


DICK HEAD LIKE I SAID B4......................THAT DONT PROVE SHIT.......JUST THAT U GOT ONE TO WORK..........DOESNT MEAN THEY ALL WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX..................BESIDES U ALREADY ADMITTED THE FIRST ONES WERE JUNK, AND THOSE ARE THE ONES I TRIED.............SO THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR...........YES THERE IS A POSSIBILITY THAT THEY MAY HAVE WORKED THE BUGS OUT SINCE THEN.......BUT WHEN I TRIED THEM THEY WERE STILL FUCKING GARBAGE, AND I WILL STAND BY THAT..........PRO HOPPER NEVER REIMBURSED ME......NO MONEY, NO PARTS WERE EXCHANGED...............

PARTS SHOULD BE TESTED B4 BEING SOLD TO THE PUBLIC............THEY NEW THEY WERE NO GOOD..........WTF..........I ORDERED THEM I GOT GEARS AND A BAG OF LIKE 20 OR 25 SEALS TO CHANGE OUT..............THEY OBVIOUSLY KNEW THEY WERE JUNK..........WHO ELSE DO YOU KNOW THAT SENDS REPLACEMENT PARTS WITH THEIR PUMPHEADS??????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 10:02 AM~7389881
> *DICK HEAD LIKE I SAID B4......................THAT DONT PROVE SHIT.......JUST THAT U GOT ONE TO WORK..........DOESNT MEAN THEY ALL WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX..................BESIDES U ALREADY ADMITTED THE FIRST ONES WERE JUNK, AND THOSE ARE THE ONES I TRIED.............SO THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR...........YES THERE IS A POSSIBILITY THAT THEY MAY HAVE WORKED THE BUGS OUT SINCE THEN.......BUT WHEN I TRIED THEM THEY WERE STILL FUCKING GARBAGE, AND I WILL STAND BY THAT..........PRO HOPPER NEVER REIMBURSED ME......NO MONEY, NO PARTS WERE EXCHANGED...............
> 
> PARTS SHOULD BE TESTED B4 BEING SOLD TO THE PUBLIC............THEY NEW THEY WERE NO GOOD..........WTF..........I ORDERED THEM I GOT GEARS AND A BAG OF LIKE 20 OR 25 SEALS TO CHANGE OUT..............THEY OBVIOUSLY KNEW THEY WERE JUNK..........WHO ELSE DO YOU KNOW THAT SENDS REPLACEMENT PARTS WITH THEIR PUMPHEADS??????
> *




You got owned fuck head . :rofl: 

If you still feel like losing 2 grand put it on my hood after a show . Ill take your money and your shoes homeboy .


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

YOU PROVED YOU HAVE A NICE PIT CREW :biggrin: 
AND "RON" PROVED THATS A ROCKFORD SUPER 80
AND YOU CLAIM PRO HOPPER IS #1
BUT PRO HOPPER IS ROCKFORD 
SO YOU SHOULD REP ROCKFORD
CUZ PRO HOPPER IS A KNOCK OFF 
ENUFF SAID


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 10:02 AM~7389881
> *DICK HEAD LIKE I SAID B4......................THAT DONT PROVE SHIT.......JUST THAT U GOT ONE TO WORK..........DOESNT MEAN THEY ALL WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX..................BESIDES U ALREADY ADMITTED THE FIRST ONES WERE JUNK, AND THOSE ARE THE ONES I TRIED.............SO THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR...........YES THERE IS A POSSIBILITY THAT THEY MAY HAVE WORKED THE BUGS OUT SINCE THEN.......BUT WHEN I TRIED THEM THEY WERE STILL FUCKING GARBAGE, AND I WILL STAND BY THAT..........PRO HOPPER NEVER REIMBURSED ME......NO MONEY, NO PARTS WERE EXCHANGED...............
> 
> PARTS SHOULD BE TESTED B4 BEING SOLD TO THE PUBLIC............THEY NEW THEY WERE NO GOOD..........WTF..........I ORDERED THEM I GOT GEARS AND A BAG OF LIKE 20 OR 25 SEALS TO CHANGE OUT..............THEY OBVIOUSLY KNEW THEY WERE JUNK..........WHO ELSE DO YOU KNOW THAT SENDS REPLACEMENT PARTS WITH THEIR PUMPHEADS??????*


GOOD POINT!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

simply the best.....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont get mad ...... lol 
I only posted what I promised . Wich is proof . Dont go around the fact that they work . I never said I was going to prove the old heads work . I said to everyone here 4 months ago that I was going to prove on tape they work . Im only keeping my word.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:05 AM~7389897
> *You got owned fuck head . :rofl:
> 
> If you still feel like losing 2 grand  put it on my hood after a show . Ill take your money and your shoes homeboy .
> *



OWNED?????? HOW????.....................DID U PROVE THAT IT WORKED RIGHT OUT THE BOX?????????????? WITH NO MODS?????????

AND EVEN THEN I SAID OUT OF LIKE 8.............I HAD 1 THAT WORKED..............READ THE OTHER TOPIC JACKASS..............


THAT STILL DONT PROVE ITS A GOOD GEAR.........1 OUT OF 8 WORKING IS NOT A GOOD GEAR......................THEN IF U REALLY WANNA COMPARE.........PUT A G FORCE II AGAINST A OLD SCHOOL MARZOCHHI.............THEN PROVE ITS PERFORMANCE...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 10:09 AM~7389916
> *OWNED?????? HOW????.....................DID U PROVE THAT IT WORKED RIGHT OUT THE BOX?????????????? WITH NO MODS?????????
> 
> AND EVEN THEN I SAID OUT OF LIKE 8.............I HAD 1 THAT WORKED..............READ THE OTHER TOPIC JACKASS..............
> ...




Good point but think about it . 


A STOCK gforce head compared to a STOCK marzocchi ? 

g force hands down .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2007, 08:58 AM~7389867
> *SOMEONE JUST GOT OWNED! AND DAMN YOU GUYZ WERE BUSTING A MOVE ON THAT PUMP
> DISASEMBLE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I BUILD AND TEST MY OWN SHIT.............I KNOW THOSE GEARS WERE FUCKING TRASH WHEN I HAD THEM................


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Be real about it . 

YOU CANT MODIFY THE G FORCE HEAD WITHOUT DAMAGING IT . 

NO MODS ! THEY WORK BUT YOU NEED TO BUILD YOUR SET UP RIGHT .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 11:11 AM~7389928
> *:uh:  :uh:  I BUILD AND TEST MY OWN SHIT.............I KNOW THOSE GEARS WERE FUCKING TRASH WHEN I HAD THEM................
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:11 AM~7389923
> *Good point but think about it .
> A  STOCK gforce head  compared to a  STOCK marzocchi ?
> 
> ...



U WOULD HAVE TO HAVE AN ACTUAL DEMONSTRATION OF BOTH GEARS COMING STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX...............THEN ON VIDEO PUT BOTH OF THEM TO WORK IF U WANNA PROVE ANYTHING


AND LIKE I SAID B4....................EVEN I CAN GET ONE TWEAKED TO WORK AND POST UP ON VIDEO, THAT THE GEAR WORKS........................BUT I NEVER WITH THE EXCEPTION OF ONE......HAD THOSE GEARS WORK


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 10:16 AM~7389953
> *U WOULD HAVE TO HAVE AN ACTUAL DEMONSTRATION OF BOTH GEARS COMING STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX...............THEN ON VIDEO PUT BOTH OF THEM TO WORK IF U WANNA PROVE ANYTHING
> AND LIKE I SAID B4....................EVEN I CAN GET ONE TWEAKED TO WORK AND POST UP ON VIDEO, THAT THE GEAR WORKS........................BUT I NEVER WITH THE EXCEPTION OF ONE......HAD THOSE GEARS WORK
> *



:around:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:13 AM~7389938
> *Be real about it .
> 
> YOU CANT MODIFY THE G FORCE HEAD WITHOUT DAMAGING IT .
> ...


U BE REAL ABOUT IT............IF U HAVE A WORKING CAR DOING 70" WITH MARZOCCHI GEARS, THEN PUT IN G-FORCE II AND SEE NO IMPROVEMENT OR EVEN LOSE INCHES,, THEN ITS NOT A GOOD GEAR IS IT???..................Y WOULD U HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR AROUND THE GEAR TO CATER TO IT????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 10:19 AM~7389967
> *U BE REAL ABOUT IT............IF U HAVE A WORKING CAR DOING 70" WITH MARZOCCHI GEARS, THEN PUT IN G-FORCE II AND SEE NO IMPROVEMENT OR EVEN LOSE INCHES,, THEN ITS NOT A GOOD GEAR IS IT???..................Y WOULD U HAVE TO BUILD YOUR CAR AROUND THE GEAR TO CATER TO IT????
> *



Naw bro you need to bring it to me so I can build it for you or put air bags in it . :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

by tha way the oil in my pump was pep boys coastal oil if you all wanna know .


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

NICE ROCKFORD SUPER 80 :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 2 2007, 10:25 AM~7390003
> *NICE ROCKFORD SUPER 80  :roflmao:
> *



yea , try all you want to throw off the subject homeboy cuz in reality everyone knows whats up .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:21 AM~7389976
> *Naw bro you need to bring it to me so I can build it for you or put air bags in it .  :biggrin:
> *


U GOING AROUND THE SUBJECT??????.............I DONT NEED U TO BUILD SHIT FOR ME... :uh: :uh: :uh: ..........LIKE I SAID...........A WORKING CAR.....THEN CHANGE JUST THE GEAR AND SHOW THAT IT HITS HARDER OR MORE INCHES........


WHEN WE TRIED THEM......WE LOST INCHES, PUT THE REGULAR GEARS BACK ON IT AND IT WAS BACK ON THE BUMPER..........SO HOW DO U CALL THAT A GOOD HEAD????????????


AND HOW MANY TIMES I GOTTA SAY IT.............U ASKED FOR OPINIONS...........I TOLD YOU I TRIED THOSE GEARS IN 2005 AND 2006 AND THEY SUCKED!!!

I ALREADY SAID MAYBE THEY WORKED THE BUGS OUT......MAYBE NOT..........STILL THE FACT REMAINS THAT WHEN I TRIED THEM THEY WERE SHIT....AND U ADMITTED THE FIRST FEW BATCHES SUCKED......SO IF I HAD BAD LUCK WITH THEM IN THE BEGINNING Y WOULD U THINK I WOULD STILL TRY THEM AGAIN????.......PRO HOPPER FUCKED UP MARKETING A HEAD THEY NEW WAS NO GOOD.....THEY SHOULD OF WORKED OUT ALL THE BUGS THEN SOLD THEM................SO END OF STORY..............


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 11:28 AM~7390019
> *yea , try all you want to throw off the subject homeboy cuz in reality everyone knows whats up .
> *


whats the return hooked up to


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

the proof is in the puddin, i want to hear more about this 2000 bet????


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Do the same video with a Marzocchi head in the pump.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i want some of them super 16 pumpheads.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 10:30 AM~7390028
> *U GOING AROUND THE SUBJECT??????.............I DONT NEED U TO BUILD SHIT FOR ME... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..........LIKE I SAID...........A WORKING CAR.....THEN CHANGE JUST THE GEAR AND SHOW THAT IT HITS HARDER OR MORE INCHES........
> WHEN WE TRIED THEM......WE LOST INCHES, PUT THE REGULAR GEARS BACK ON IT AND IT WAS BACK ON THE BUMPER..........SO HOW DO U CALL THAT A GOOD HEAD????????????
> AND HOW MANY TIMES I GOTTA SAY IT.............U ASKED FOR OPINIONS...........I TOLD YOU I TRIED THOSE GEARS IN 2005 AND 2006 AND THEY SUCKED!!!
> ...





LoL You remind me of those customers who come in with bent arms buckled quarterpanels and say "but I didnt hit my switches -the car has been parked - I havent drivin it " lol :roflmao: 


Damn bro , I already told you - YOU WIN !


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:42 AM~7390111
> *
> Damn bro , I already told you -  YOU WIN !
> *



 ALL I WANTED TO HEAR...............




AND FOR THE RECORD U REMIND ME OF THOSE PEOPLE THAT GET PAID FOR ENDORSEMENTS........................


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as its CASH homeboy !


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Mar 2 2007, 11:31 AM~7390035
> *whats the return hooked up to
> *



X2 :0

Flux capacitor? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:49 AM~7390147
> *As long as its CASH homeboy !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

so if my rides doing mid 60's with Marzocchi and all i do is put in a g force in it dont change anything else will i see im provment or not?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

"yea , try all you want to throw off the subject homeboy cuz in reality everyone knows whats up "

YOUR RIGHT ROCKFORDS COST LESS AND ARE MORE RELIABLE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 2 2007, 11:38 AM~7390078
> *i want some of them super 16 pumpheads.
> *


i used to have 2 of those super 16s in my old lona and sons pumps


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good video


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

nice video Gilbert your crew was in CHINGA taking that pump appart :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 09:02 AM~7389881
> *DICK HEAD LIKE I SAID B4......................THAT DONT PROVE SHIT.......JUST THAT U GOT ONE TO WORK..........DOESNT MEAN THEY ALL WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX..................BESIDES U ALREADY ADMITTED THE FIRST ONES WERE JUNK, AND THOSE ARE THE ONES I TRIED.............SO THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR...........YES THERE IS A POSSIBILITY THAT THEY MAY HAVE WORKED THE BUGS OUT SINCE THEN.......BUT WHEN I TRIED THEM THEY WERE STILL FUCKING GARBAGE, AND I WILL STAND BY THAT..........PRO HOPPER NEVER REIMBURSED ME......NO MONEY, NO PARTS WERE EXCHANGED...............
> 
> PARTS SHOULD BE TESTED B4 BEING SOLD TO THE PUBLIC............THEY NEW THEY WERE NO GOOD..........WTF..........I ORDERED THEM I GOT GEARS AND A BAG OF LIKE 20 OR 25 SEALS TO CHANGE OUT..............THEY OBVIOUSLY KNEW THEY WERE JUNK..........WHO ELSE DO YOU KNOW THAT SENDS REPLACEMENT PARTS WITH THEIR PUMPHEADS??????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they where shit when i bought them to?????


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 2 2007, 11:55 AM~7390182
> *i used to have 2 of those super 16s in my old lona and sons pumps
> *


yeah my boy had a double pump cutlass with each front pump on its on bank of 48v and it got the fuck up!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

fucking truck got up !!!!!!!!!

people up on here taking this shit to to personel 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
homeboy said he was going to prove his point and he did, leave it at that 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cant complain on the equipment when hes taking home the gold


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

damb nice hop man. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

that g-force II pumphead worked.

but which manufacturer has better consistency?

consistent quality is what really counts, especially when yer trying to sell to the public. 

yeah, all the shop guys can tweak on shit all day to make shit work. but what about the dude working out of his garage who just wants to bolt up some dependable shit.

i've seen plenty of pistons with marz heads and they hit just like that truck....truthfully i dont see a difference in performance. yeah its workin and on the bumper, but so is half of Phoenix all with marz heads.

true test.

street G-body

no trick rear end

no piston (let the pumphead do all the work with no additional pressure) 

and a fresh charge. 

hit it on the marz and stick it, then swap heads, trickle the batteries and stick it again.

then we'll ALL see


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

NASCAR type shit right there...


Good video :thumbsup:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

thats what im talkin about!!

you are a team pro hopper/dealer right? so who's to say they dont send you better shit than normal customers?

im not ridin any nuts, i dont like pro hoppers customer service & got some of those first g force heads that sucked, BUT shit if you can prove they out perform marzochi, or the supper 80s right out the box with no mods ill by several g force heads :biggrin: 

if you wanna PROVE your point you need to do it like homie said :uh: 
take one off the shelf, film you putting it in & see what it do, then swap it for marzochi, DONE DEAL YOUD PROVE YOUR POINT
then no one can say shit, right :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 2 2007, 01:52 PM~7391355
> *thats what im talkin about!!
> 
> you are a team pro hopper/dealer right? so who's to say they dont send you better shit than normal customers?
> ...



I dont have a problem proving anything . 
Put up $2000 and Ill tank my tank off @ the show and put a head str8 from the shelf. Thats the best way to prove it again and take your money. 
Its provin already , leave it at that becuase alot of people will get proved wrong again and have less cash than what they have now.


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

i wouldnt give you 2$ homie , you got me fucked up, i was trying to help you prove your piont & you get all bowed up pushin your chest out :roflmao: 

you just proved my piont about the customer service, some lil dude getting all cocky, talking shit to a could be customer:thumbsup: .......i now wouldnt buy a seal from you if you were the only motherfucker with em ........thanx


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

well im glad to see Gilbert puttin it down in SAN ANTONIO TEXAS and it takes balls to hop your shit and have a lrm legal hopper and still show whats in the pumps i bet shorty in houston wouldnt show you whats in his pumps Gilbert glad to see you doing big thangs with Prohopper  

but ill still stick with Black Magic No offence Gil to each his own thanks for the clip


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 2 2007, 03:18 PM~7391510
> *i wouldnt give you 2$ homie , you got me fucked up,  i was trying to help you prove your piont & you get all bowed up pushin your chest out :roflmao:
> 
> you just proved my piont about the customer service, some lil dude getting all cocky, talking shit to a could be customer:thumbsup: .......i now wouldnt buy a seal from you if you were the only motherfucker with em ........thanx
> *


LOL


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 2 2007, 02:18 PM~7391510
> *i wouldnt give you 2$ homie , you got me fucked up,  i was trying to help you prove your piont & you get all bowed up pushin your chest out :roflmao:
> 
> you just proved my piont about the customer service, some lil dude getting all cocky, talking shit to a could be customer:thumbsup: .......i now wouldnt buy a seal from you if you were the only motherfucker with em ........thanx
> *



My bad , I thought you were trippin . 

Would you still by a o-ring of me?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

that didn't prove much..
whats up with the return hose??


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Mar 2 2007, 10:31 AM~7390035
> *whats the return hooked up to
> *


x2


Vickers?


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Mar 2 2007, 04:43 PM~7391959
> *x2
> Vickers?
> *


its called avoiding the question.........i ges its just there for looks dusnt have anything to do with the pump :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I would like to see the reverse process. Factory pump head installed and put in a CAR. V8 car would be nice.....a hopper that is already doing it right....but with the fresh off the shelf gear installed. And run the piston too....I'm not mad attcha. :biggrin: And then hop it once a day for a month and see how it keeps working.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Wheres the other side of the gear the out put is the one that matter if your gunna port a gear out should have shown that in the vid too not to mention you took out the bolt on the second inlet side


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

watchin you guys take the pump apart made me tired...


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

yup any pumphead with the weight or as usa m calls it sub wrack will have a s-10 or ranger hittin 50-60 of course baloon tires also help


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 2 2007, 03:58 PM~7392029
> *Wheres the other side of the gear the out put is the one that matter if your gunna port a gear out should have shown that in the vid too not to mention you took out the bolt on the second inlet side
> *



The g force is maxed out @ the port . In other words you cant alter it . 
On the screws , there all the same . I dont get you there /


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 02:42 PM~7392227
> *The g force is maxed out @ the port . In other words you cant alter it .
> On the screws , there all the same . I dont get you there /
> 
> *


This bolt you took out http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a143/sla...2-078Medium.jpg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh , thats a plug . If you keep the plug the pump head will produce more psi.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 06:23 PM~7392416
> *Oh , thats a plug  . If you keep the plug the pump head will produce more psi.
> *


hope so, i left mine in and i dont hop, just want a quick reaction.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

shit...finally...truck got up..must admit...but i wanna see the straight out the box shit too....come on gilbert...i know you can do it....

and are those shop fans in the back ground or 44" blades? :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 2 2007, 12:55 PM~7391013
> *that g-force II pumphead worked.
> 
> but which manufacturer has better consistency?
> ...


x1,000,000


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81juicedregal, kandypaint, BackYardHydraulics, big pimpin, TORONTO-JOE-LUX


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Mar 2 2007, 08:05 AM~7389897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, why dont you guys do a hop off, cause MUFASA has 6 batts single, NON piston pump doing real nice, so why dont U prohopper guy build a single,NON piston pump on 6 batts in a cutty and see whats up, cause i think it will be tough to compete with mufasa's 6 batt single pump.


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 2 2007, 06:14 PM~7393398
> *well, why dont you guys do a hop off, cause MUFASA  has 6 batts single, NON piston pump doing real nice, so why dont U prohopper guy build a single,NON piston pump on 6 batts in a cutty and see whats up, cause i think it will be tough to compete with mufasa's 6 batt single pump.
> *


why dont they just find 2 cars at a show and put they gears in them and really see what it do!!!(out of the box) MUFASA and PH


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 3 2007, 02:14 AM~7393398
> *well, why dont you guys do a hop off, cause MUFASA  has 6 batts single, NON piston pump doing real nice, so why dont U prohopper guy build a single,NON piston pump on 6 batts in a cutty and see whats up, cause i think it will be tough to compete with mufasa's 6 batt single pump.
> *


i say let gilbert use air ride. he will still win.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 2 2007, 02:18 PM~7391510
> *i wouldnt give you 2$ homie , you got me fucked up,  i was trying to help you prove your piont & you get all bowed up pushin your chest out :roflmao:
> 
> you just proved my piont about the customer service, some lil dude getting all cocky, talking shit to a could be customer:thumbsup: .......i now wouldnt buy a seal from you if you were the only motherfucker with em ........thanx
> *


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 09:02 AM~7389881
> *DICK HEAD LIKE I SAID B4......................THAT DONT PROVE SHIT.......JUST THAT U GOT ONE TO WORK..........DOESNT MEAN THEY ALL WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX..................BESIDES U ALREADY ADMITTED THE FIRST ONES WERE JUNK, AND THOSE ARE THE ONES I TRIED.............SO THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR...........YES THERE IS A POSSIBILITY THAT THEY MAY HAVE WORKED THE BUGS OUT SINCE THEN.......BUT WHEN I TRIED THEM THEY WERE STILL FUCKING GARBAGE, AND I WILL STAND BY THAT..........PRO HOPPER NEVER REIMBURSED ME......NO MONEY, NO PARTS WERE EXCHANGED...............
> 
> PARTS SHOULD BE TESTED B4 BEING SOLD TO THE PUBLIC............THEY NEW THEY WERE NO GOOD..........WTF..........I ORDERED THEM I GOT GEARS AND A BAG OF LIKE 20 OR 25 SEALS TO CHANGE OUT..............THEY OBVIOUSLY KNEW THEY WERE JUNK..........WHO ELSE DO YOU KNOW THAT SENDS REPLACEMENT PARTS WITH THEIR PUMPHEADS??????
> *



X10
I KNOW I WAS THERE. I EVEN GOT ONE TOO SINCE MUFASA GOT ONE, I WANTED TO TRY IN ON MY TRUCK. FUCKIN LOST MY MONEY. WHAT A WASTE.


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 2 2007, 07:14 PM~7393398
> *well, why dont you guys do a hop off, cause MUFASA  has 6 batts single, NON piston pump doing real nice, so why dont U prohopper guy build a single,NON piston pump on 6 batts in a cutty and see whats up, cause i think it will be tough to compete with mufasa's 6 batt single pump.
> *


i think mufasa will win :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 2 2007, 10:37 PM~7394455
> *i think mufasa will win :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Sweet n low can pancake the whole damn car 6 batteries 40 inches using g force . 
Thats for another vid coming soon to your nearest pc.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I got more up my sleeve but Im going to let it marinate. 

Look @ titanic . LONGEST wheelbase out there , HEAVIEST -BIGGEST truck in lrm history . ----but thats another video coming soon to yo nearest pc.
G-force provin ---------------------------------------------------


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

cool vid, did you steal your crew from an Indy team???


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:06 PM~7394608
> *Sweet n low can pancake the whole damn car 6 batteries 40 inches using g force .
> Thats for another vid coming soon to your nearest pc.
> *


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dude, I hope YOU feel like you proved your point and it was worth it because from a business stand point you didn't just market your product very well. Regardless of what the video shows, count the number of people between the two posts that said - " I wouldn't buy (insert part here, o-ring, seal, etc) from you," because of that video and the way you went about your posts. Believe that if 10 people said it, at least 30 people were thinking it. I can't help but think that *not all *of Prohopper, Inc. would be very happy with this. You didn't just talk shit to the competition, you called out anybody that suggested another way to help your cause... Good Luck

You look like a good switchman, but you just *proved* your not a marketing genius.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 2 2007, 09:50 PM~7394872
> *Dude, I hope YOU feel like you proved your point and it was worth it because from a business stand point you didn't just market your product very well.  Regardless of what the video shows, count the number of people between the two posts that said - " I wouldn't buy (insert part here, o-ring, seal, etc) from you," because of that video and the way you went about your posts.  Believe that if 10 people said it, at least 30 people were thinking it.  I can't help but think that not all of Prohopper, Inc. would be very happy with this.  You didn't just talk shit to the competition, you called out anybody that suggested another way to help your cause...  Good Luck
> 
> You look like a good switchman, but you just proved your not a marketing genius.
> *


your wrong 
people want this 
i want pictures not just BS 
action speaks louder than words


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 09:06 PM~7394608
> *Sweet n low can pancake the whole damn car 6 batteries 40 inches using g force .
> Thats for another vid coming soon to your nearest pc.
> *


pistons though jackass


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2007, 12:06 AM~7394608
> *Sweet n low can pancake the whole damn car 6 batteries 40 inches using g force .
> Thats for another vid coming soon to your nearest pc.
> *


isnt it only 2 piston pumps!?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 2 2007, 10:06 PM~7394929
> *pistons though jackass
> *


they weren't even charged though
and yes 2 piston pumps on sweet-n-low


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 2 2007, 11:01 PM~7395208
> *they weren't even charged though
> and yes 2 piston pumps on sweet-n-low
> *


as if they weren't :uh:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i didn't see g-forceII on that pumphead anywhere.the video ended.i had a g-forceIIand it looked nothing like the pumphead in the video


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 2 2007, 11:14 PM~7395262
> *as if they weren't :uh:
> *


when did he take the air out
the oil would of busted out the hoses when he cracked the lines


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 2 2007, 11:34 PM~7395356
> *when did  he take the air out
> the oil would of busted out the hoses when he cracked the lines
> *


oh i thought you were talkin about sweetnlow, but on that truck, it was the first thing he did, look closely......... it was charged.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

its gettin silly u cant get nothin threw to people here..moxt dont have cars or no real experience...just let it go..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 2 2007, 11:50 PM~7394872
> *Dude, I hope YOU feel like you proved your point and it was worth it because from a business stand point you didn't just market your product very well.  Regardless of what the video shows, count the number of people between the two posts that said - " I wouldn't buy (insert part here, o-ring, seal, etc) from you," because of that video and the way you went about your posts.  Believe that if 10 people said it, at least 30 people were thinking it.  I can't help but think that not all of Prohopper, Inc. would be very happy with this.  You didn't just talk shit to the competition, you called out anybody that suggested another way to help your cause...  Good Luck
> 
> You look like a good switchman, but you just proved your not a marketing genius.
> *



I never was trying to prove that I am a marketing genius . Get that through your head buddy . 


I was only ******KEEPING MY WORD WITH THE VIDEO **************
Let it sink in your head for a while . If people try to call me out I back it up because I have the balls to. 

I know its very hard for some people to grasp the reality that the g - force heads work . Especially for the competition . I have more proof because I got the heaviest truck ever (titanic) using the same heads . 

Then theres sweet n low with 2 pumps . Also with g- force . If the competition says there not g- force , put $1000 on the hood with truccha or some type of taping so everyone can see. 

And oh yes , I know for a fact that I did get my point across by a long shot , shit look how fast the threads blew up , the pms and phone calls I recieved. 
Point made, promised kept and competition served.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

eeehhh.i guess it was worth all the bull :uh:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2007, 08:33 AM~7396182
> *I never was trying to prove that I am  a marketing genius . Get that through your head buddy .
> I was only ******KEEPING MY WORD WITH THE VIDEO **************
> Let it sink in your head for a while . If people try to call me out I back it up because I have the balls to.
> ...


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 11:06 PM~7394608
> *Sweet n low can pancake the whole damn car 6 batteries 40 inches using g force .
> Thats for another vid coming soon to your nearest pc.
> *


thats a piston


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup they got piston pumps .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low Motion_@Mar 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7396334
> *Sorry but, I didnt see any competition being served in the video.
> 
> so looks like most of your cars with g-force heads have piston pumps right.
> ...



I never said you need a piston pump to work . 
Put some cash up so I can bring you a video because I can see its to hard for it to sink in your head thaT they work . Not only that I would be teaching you .


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2007, 01:09 PM~7396504
> *I never said you need a piston pump to work .
> Put some cash up so I can bring you a video because I can see its to hard for it to sink in your head thaT they work . Not only that I would be teaching you .
> *


WHAT KING AND NUMBER GEAR IS THIS


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 2 2007, 09:37 PM~7394455
> *i think mufasa will win :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2007, 08:33 AM~7396182
> *I never was trying to prove that I am  a marketing genius . Get that through your head buddy .
> I was only ******KEEPING MY WORD WITH THE VIDEO **************
> Let it sink in your head for a while . If people try to call me out I back it up because I have the balls to.
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 2 2007, 08:57 AM~7389862
> *I see a CCE end plate on the other pump  :0
> Just busting your chops.... Hops good
> *


*THAT'S WHAT i WAS GONNA SAY TO ABOUT THAT CCE PLATE YOU BEAT ME TO IT LOL...*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 3 2007, 05:54 PM~7398234
> *WHAT KING AND NUMBER GEAR IS THIS
> 
> *



looks like a rockford #9 to me...i could be wrong though


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

Well hello everyone< im from tx and been to usa motors to buy motors for my pumps but its been like almost 2 years. Mad props to dem boys they do some of the cleanest work and built some the best rides in texas and still ha ving time to provide excellent customer service. On one of my trips to theyre shop i got a sneak peek tour of the shop they were using a engine hoist to lower a empty battery rack into a truck. My first thought was dam dats a heavy rack!


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Dam it took 1hr to download in my laptop but it was worth it I dont like to get in this type of arguments cause I dont hop or build hoppers but I do give GILBERT props for backing his word and putting it down for Texas and Pro Hopper


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DAMN!!! WHAT SIZE WHEEL WAS THAT DUDE STANDING BY?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you know what sucked about them super 16 pump heads? the key that attached them to the motor was stronger than the shaft it was attached to...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

gilbert ill say this...

good vid,nice work,team included..

but heres the test.

send me a factory in box marz and a factory in box g force..

complete pumps assembled from the factory,since im still considered a nobody in the mix when it comes to hoppin..

send me one of each ready to hook up to the lines and juice,

then i will get footage of both in action..
on the stick and we will see what does better...

sound good just hit me up..


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2007, 10:33 AM~7396182
> *I never was trying to prove that I am  a marketing genius . Get that through your head buddy .
> I was only ******KEEPING MY WORD WITH THE VIDEO **************
> Let it sink in your head for a while . If people try to call me out I back it up because I have the balls to.
> ...


I know it's very hard for *you* to realize, but you started a worthless fuckin thread, took four months to prove your point, and pissed off people by calling them out when they just replied that they had problems with 1st gen Gforce pumps -(like you asked them to), and oh yeah - got fuckin served a helping of SHUT THE FUCK UP by Ron & BMH. I'm sure you did get a bunch of pm's, and you'll get many more once those people buy a pump and it doesn't do what your charged piston does, since most everyday peeps ain't runnin pistons. I have a PH setup in my trunk now soon to be redone, and it will not be with PH products because
1. Customer service not up to par
2. New products and innovation from your competitors
3. This video
Point made, promise will be kept and Prohopper is now serving one less customer.
Get THAT through your head, buddy


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I couldn't have said it any better myself, the ONLY PH stuff in my trunk will be my original setup I bought from Eric over 4 years ago. Which was recently pulled apart after being through 2 owners and 3 vehicles and is still like new inside  Its toooo bad what happened over there, but then again its perfect timing, BMH can run shit now, I'll buy from them.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

heres what i was talking about.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 4 2007, 06:32 PM~7406275
> *I know it's very hard for you to realize, but you started a worthless fuckin thread, took four months to prove your point, and pissed off people by calling them out when they just replied that they had problems with 1st gen Gforce pumps -(like you asked them to), and oh yeah - got fuckin served a helping of SHUT THE FUCK UP by Ron & BMH.  I'm sure you did get a bunch of pm's, and you'll get many more once those people buy a pump and it doesn't do what your charged piston does, since most everyday peeps ain't runnin pistons.  I have a PH setup in my trunk now soon to be redone, and it will not be with PH products because
> 1. Customer service not up to par
> 2. New products and innovation from your competitors
> ...


what kind of innovations are you refering to 
you're taking this shit to personal 
lets see your set up and then i'll believe you :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 4 2007, 08:32 PM~7406275
> *I know it's very hard for you to realize, but you started a worthless fuckin thread, took four months to prove your point, and pissed off people by calling them out when they just replied that they had problems with 1st gen Gforce pumps -(like you asked them to), and oh yeah - got fuckin served a helping of SHUT THE FUCK UP by Ron & BMH.  I'm sure you did get a bunch of pm's, and you'll get many more once those people buy a pump and it doesn't do what your charged piston does, since most everyday peeps ain't runnin pistons.  I have a PH setup in my trunk now soon to be redone, and it will not be with PH products because
> 1. Customer service not up to par
> 2. New products and innovation from your competitors
> ...




Lol 

Like bmh has outstanding customer service? Shit everyone here knows everytime you call bmh you go to there voice mail. 

Now who said I was showing you how to charge or what a charged piston will do>? 
See now you show everybody how you cant read . I said I was showing all about the pump head . 

Worthless thread? lol . Maybe the fastest growing thread ever . I wonder why ? curious buyer or hater who worries of the competition and keeps on going into this thread . Look at the hits buddy . Look at the post . Lol . Yea for the record check out the views on you tube alone . 

And everyone here knows who I am . Now what about you . Stop being a computer gangster or hide behind a key board . Show everyone who you are . :twak:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 4 2007, 07:32 PM~7406275
> *I know it's very hard for you to realize, but you started a worthless fuckin thread, took four months to prove your point, and pissed off people by calling them out when they just replied that they had problems with 1st gen Gforce pumps -(like you asked them to), and oh yeah - got fuckin served a helping of SHUT THE FUCK UP by Ron & BMH.  I'm sure you did get a bunch of pm's, and you'll get many more once those people buy a pump and it doesn't do what your charged piston does, since most everyday peeps ain't runnin pistons.  I have a PH setup in my trunk now soon to be redone, and it will not be with PH products because
> 1. Customer service not up to par
> 2. New products and innovation from your competitors
> ...


I think ProHopper has the best customer service out of all the hydraulic companys. They were gonna ship me out some cylinders the same day I ordered them even though ups had already made their pick up.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what the hell is wrong with you people? i just posted proof that theyre products are garbage! that was a pumphead ran at 48v and nobody said a fucking thing!! all you can do is argue who has better customer service?i dont understand you people!!


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

If ur fro the austin area dont u remember da ranger called freakzilla hittin 68-72 inches 8 batterys single pump monster green dump on 14,s lil over 6months ago it was sold


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 5 2007, 12:11 PM~7410503
> *I think ProHopper has the best customer service out of all the hydraulic companys. They were gonna ship me out some cylinders the same day I ordered them even though ups had already made their pick up.*


LOL. Do you believe that? If they thought they were gonna make the sale, they woulda told you anything. Then made an excuse for why it didn't go out the same day...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 5 2007, 03:05 PM~7412114
> *LOL. Do you believe that? If they thought they were gonna make the sale, they woulda told you anything. Then made an excuse for why it didn't go out the same day...
> *


Could of. I ended up getting them local so I dont know for sure.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

I got your back gilbert g- forces work for me also. All kind of people talk shit to me for the g force







Just keep winning and smile.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

ITS A BOOTLEG ROCKFORD LETS GET IT STR8 FOR THE PEOPLE VIEWING 

G-FORCE IS JUST A NAME


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

it shouldnt even matter wat the fuck it is, aslong as its g-force and its doin tha damn thing on the pic buddy, if u dont like it, dont buy it , right?? in that video he proved to everyone its straight pump and pump head, no nothing extra, maybe it was in a fucken piston pump wat the fuck does it matter, if it was charged that shit wouldve exploded on them while taking off the tank..c'mon now ..pay attention


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 5 2007, 07:57 PM~7413668
> *ITS A BOOTLEG ROCKFORD  LETS GET IT STR8 FOR THE PEOPLE VIEWING
> 
> G-FORCE IS JUST A NAME
> *


Haters they come by the dozens. Trust me these are not the same as rockfords. I have worked with these guyes to improve g-force so stop hatin for a second and let the g force shine. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 5 2007, 08:02 PM~7413687
> *it shouldnt even matter wat the fuck it is, aslong as its g-force and its doin tha damn thing on the pic buddy, if u dont like it, dont buy it , right?? in that video he proved to everyone its straight pump and pump head, no nothing extra, maybe it was in a fucken piston pump wat the fuck does it matter, if it was charged that shit wouldve exploded on them while taking off the tank..c'mon now ..pay attention
> *


This guy knows whats up listen to him.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 5 2007, 06:02 PM~7413687
> *it shouldnt even matter wat the fuck it is, aslong as its g-force and its doin tha damn thing on the pic buddy, if u dont like it, dont buy it , right?? in that video he proved to everyone its straight pump and pump head, no nothing extra, maybe it was in a fucken piston pump wat the fuck does it matter, if it was charged that shit wouldve exploded on them while taking off the tank..c'mon now ..pay attention
> *


BRO, YOU SHOULD PAY MORE ATTENTION, WATCH THAT VIDEO AGAIN, DISCHARGING THE PISTON WAS THE FIRST THING HE DID, WITH HIS LEFT HAND WATCH CLOSER!!!!!!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 5 2007, 06:06 PM~7413717
> *This guy knows whats up listen to him.
> *


  these fools dont pay attention to wat their watching and their all here talkin shit, post up a video of marzochi, the same exact way these guys did it wit the g-force pump head..do the SAME EXACT THING THAT THEY DID! and post the damn video in the same fucken topic and then there will be competition..but form here on..g-force is in tha lead and pretty sure it will stay up there for a good while..im not tryin to be a punk or n e thing ya know, its only fair if marzochi wants to stay in comp, then just post a video that simple?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 5 2007, 06:20 PM~7413822
> *  these fools dont pay attention to wat their watching and their all here talkin shit, post up a video of marzochi, the same exact way these guys did it wit the g-force pump head..do the SAME EXACT THING THAT THEY DID!  and post the damn video in the same fucken topic and then there will be competition..but form here on..g-force is in tha lead and pretty sure it will stay up there for a good while..im not tryin to be a punk or n e thing ya know, its only fair if marzochi wants to stay in comp, then just post a video that simple?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NEITHER DO YOU!!!!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

tuff guy huh?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 5 2007, 06:25 PM~7413867
> *tuff guy huh?
> *


NOBODYS TOUGH ON COMPUTER HOMIE, I'M JUST POINTING OUT THAT YOU DIDN'T PAY ATTENTION, AND YOUR HATING ON EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE SAME.

watch the vid again, he discharged that piston!!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

my bad bro , maybe were just not seeing the same right thing, i dont mean to hate on n e one, its just g-force just proved a point on tha video, and if other peopel wanna prove wat they have, y not just do the same damn thing these dudes did?? its not that hard, it should only take 5 mintues of ur time to make a video


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 5 2007, 06:30 PM~7413900
> *my bad bro , maybe were just not seeing the same right thing, i dont mean to hate on n e one, its just g-force just proved a point on tha video, and if other peopel wanna prove wat they have, y not just do the same damn thing these dudes did?? its not that hard, it should only take 5 mintues of ur time to make a video
> *


 No hard feelins bro, and i somewhat agree that they proved a point, but the only point they proved was that they were able to make the gforce2 work, the FACT is most people CANT. There have been many cars, that have done that with marzocchi.

I think mufasa proved his opinion too, his cutty got up nice on a non piston on 6 batts,yes 6batts!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I use 50 psi charged on lock up . Brett herd me tell my guy @ the vegas hop how much pressure to charge . But thats beside the point. Its bout that g-force head . 

New video posten up in a few . yOU GOT TO see This .


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

will this one be up today? not hating but the last one took for ever
i suffer from A D D :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi-nrg_@Mar 5 2007, 11:30 PM~7414488
> *will this one be up today? not hating but the last one took for ever
> i suffer from  A D D  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

okay i gave you guys the benefit of a doubt and bought one. STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX. 
LISTEN.........ITS STILL G.A.R.B.A.G.E.!!!!
So I wasted my money again...... Mufasa knows what he's talking about. 
give me tomorrow.. Ill even put up a vidoe of my truck doing shit. 
Thanks Pro hopper....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Mar 5 2007, 10:57 PM~7414807
> *okay i gave you guys the benefit of a doubt and bought one.  STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX.
> LISTEN.........ITS STILL G.A.R.B.A.G.E.!!!!
> So I wasted my money again......  Mufasa knows what he's talking about.
> ...


did you see the picture i posted?! im trying to help you out here!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi-nrg_@Mar 5 2007, 09:30 PM~7414488
> *will this one be up today? not hating but the last one took for ever
> i suffer from  A D D  :biggrin:
> *



Its up loading right now . 
This time I fixed my radius arm , charged the batts , correct tire pressure . 

Looks like the back tires almost came off the ground from slammin the rear bumper . I cant zoom into it but check it out 4 yourselves. 

Hang tight bout 35 min or so .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Mar 5 2007, 09:57 PM~7414807
> *okay i gave you guys the benefit of a doubt and bought one.  STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX.
> LISTEN.........ITS STILL G.A.R.B.A.G.E.!!!!
> So I wasted my money again......  Mufasa knows what he's talking about.
> ...




:buttkick: :tears:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 5 2007, 08:20 PM~7413819
> *BRO, YOU SHOULD PAY MORE ATTENTION, WATCH THAT VIDEO AGAIN, DISCHARGING THE PISTON WAS THE FIRST THING HE DID, WITH HIS LEFT HAND WATCH CLOSER!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7415011
> *:thumbsup:
> *


where is this video?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Lets not go into pistons or motors or size of hoses or if it was a sunny day , its about............................ tha...............


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Added: March 05, 2007, 08:16 PM
Broadcast: Public Video | Uploaded (processing, please wait)


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7414926
> *Its up loading right now .
> This time I fixed my radius arm , charged the batts , correct tire pressure .
> 
> ...






Added: March 05, 2007, 08:16 PM
Broadcast: Public Video | Uploaded (processing, please wait)


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

sNEEk peek.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Mar 5 2007, 07:57 PM~7414807
> *okay i gave you guys the benefit of a doubt and bought one.  STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX.
> LISTEN.........ITS STILL G.A.R.B.A.G.E.!!!!
> So I wasted my money again......  Mufasa knows what he's talking about.
> ...


im doubting you homie 
post a picture or a scan of a reciept 
cause they do give reciepts


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

G-force pump head - Pro Hopper 
00:00
www.1usamotorsports.com
Using Prohopper G-force pump heads @ A Local carshow. San antonio 
Views: 0
Comments: 0
Playlists: 0 
Added: March 05, 2007, 08:16 PM
Broadcast: Public Video | Uploaded (processing, please wait)
Raw File: gforce II prohopper representing.mpg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Pro Hopper coils work well also @ LRM Phoenix 07'


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 5 2007, 09:42 PM~7415333
> *Pro Hopper coils work well also @  LRM Phoenix 07'
> 
> 
> ...


bmh truck and ph coils....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i was gonna say the same thing...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

ARE YOU AN ENGINEER?, LAST TIME I CHECKED ENGINEERS GOTO SCHOOL FOR A LONG TIME. '
IF YOU CALL PRODUCING AN OVERPRICED ROCKFORD ENGINEERING WHATEVER .

I WOULD RATHER 
A. SAVE THE MONEY AND BUY A ROCKFORD 
OR B. BUY A MARZOCCHI , WHICH OUT PERFORMS ROCKFORDS BECAUSE THEY ARE DESIGNED BY iTALIANS


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 5 2007, 11:20 PM~7416487
> *ARE YOU AN ENGINEER?, LAST TIME I CHECKED ENGINEERS GOTO SCHOOL FOR A LONG TIME. '
> IF YOU CALL PRODUCING AN OVERPRICED ROCKFORD ENGINEERING WHATEVER .
> 
> ...



..English please..


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 5 2007, 10:20 PM~7416487
> *ARE YOU AN ENGINEER?, LAST TIME I CHECKED ENGINEERS GOTO SCHOOL FOR A LONG TIME. '
> IF YOU CALL PRODUCING AN OVERPRICED ROCKFORD ENGINEERING WHATEVER .
> 
> ...


y argue? just go buy a rockford then? :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

im not arguing i just dont think people can act like they are engineers when they themselves are customers to a product,


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

jus fucken wit ya bro


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 6 2007, 12:20 AM~7416487
> *ARE YOU AN ENGINEER?, LAST TIME I CHECKED ENGINEERS GOTO SCHOOL FOR A LONG TIME. '
> IF YOU CALL PRODUCING AN OVERPRICED ROCKFORD ENGINEERING WHATEVER .
> 
> ...



The old marzocchi was good . 
The new suck . 

Now the g-force today compared to the marzocchi back then stock in competition the g-force would take the gold.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 5 2007, 11:20 PM~7416487
> *ARE YOU AN ENGINEER?, LAST TIME I CHECKED ENGINEERS GOTO SCHOOL FOR A LONG TIME. '
> IF YOU CALL PRODUCING AN OVERPRICED ROCKFORD ENGINEERING WHATEVER .
> 
> ...


Doesn't Marzocchi make Rockford? G-force is about $60 cheaper then a Rockford gear too.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Man I just wish Brower worked that fast disassemblin pumps in my shop... 

Truck looks good!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 5 2007, 10:42 PM~7415333
> *Pro Hopper coils work well also @  LRM Phoenix 07'
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that's rite, I'm running Mach 3's with marzocchi heads, and just re-set the world record....I even cut it short !!!!!! BUT THE FUNNIEST THING ABOUT YOUR VIDEO IS, YOU'RE RUNNING A<span style=\'color:red\'> CCE MOTOR!!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 7 2007, 01:21 AM~7425424
> *Yea that's rite, I'm running Mach 3's with marzocchi heads, and just re-set the world record....I even cut it short !!!!!! BUT THE FUNNIEST THING ABOUT YOUR VIDEO IS, YOU'RE RUNNING A<span style=\'color:red\'> CCE MOTOR!!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *



Awh Shit ronnie , next your going to say that the reason the truck is working so good is because of the cce backing plate. :tears: 

I wasnt hating on you ronnie , Im just sayin keep using prohopper parts in your truck cuz you and I know they work . 


I NOTICED YOU JUST SET A WORLD RECORD AFTER YOU STARTED USING PRO HOPPER PARTS .  Good job bro !


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i think they went with the mach 3 cause they match the fablous paint job


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam im loving this topic :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

JUST CURIOUS GILBERT.. I HAD MET YOU AT THE HEAT WAVE AND WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT THIS SUBJECT.. YOU HAVE ME WANTING TO TRY THIS PUMPHEAD... BUT YOU HAD MENTIONED SOMETHING ABOUT CHANGIN THE O RING TO A DIFFERENT ONE... IS THAT SOMETHING THEY ARE DOING OUT OF THE BOX OR IS THAT SOMETHING YOUR NOT DOIN ANYMORE.... LET ME KNOW CAUSE IM ABOUT TO ORDER JUST TO SEE.. WILL BE DISSAPOINTED IF THEY DONT WORK CAUSE I KNOW WHAT MY CAR IS HITTIN NOW...


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 5 2007, 07:20 PM~7413819
> *BRO, YOU SHOULD PAY MORE ATTENTION, WATCH THAT VIDEO AGAIN, DISCHARGING THE PISTON WAS THE FIRST THING HE DID, WITH HIS LEFT HAND WATCH CLOSER!!!!!!
> *


WAS THAT THE DUMP NEXT TO THE PUMP


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what is he reaching for?

hahaha there is a CCE back plate


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 01:40 AM~7434293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I THINK HE WAS LETTING OUT THE PRESSURE FROM THE PISTON


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that quick? how much psi was in there? and the fact that thats a piston pump to me dont mean much, its a piston. plus the front end of that truck cant weigh nearly as much as my caddy...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 02:17 AM~7434400
> *that quick? how much psi was in there? and the fact that thats a piston pump to me dont mean much, its a piston. plus the front end of that truck cant weigh nearly as much as my caddy...
> *


probably has a 4 cylinder engine too and then those balloon tires and then 96 volts and then piston pump and then bolt ons and then a fucked up a-arm and then CCE backing plate and then a chrome motor from CCE and then g force II pump head and then a 1/2 45 degree angle block and then Gilbert on the switch and then them filming it and then Gilbert taking a whole fucking month to post it and then Gilbert says g force is better than marozocchis :biggrin: and then another :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

man i realy want a gforce head now :uh: i will prolly never buy prohopper ever again after these threads, good buissness promotion, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

some people just dont understand!!! sounds like some 
body is hating to me!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i know a dude from back in the day who had a single gate ranger, and that fucker got up, not piston, infact, i think it was a stock CCE pump... what that movie proved is taht them dudes are back steppin, cuz i had a homie doin that 5 years ago with no piston... and incase nobody saw the pics i posted....................


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 5 2007, 12:06 AM~7407493
> *heres what i was talking about.
> 
> 
> ...


here it is again, and for clarity, this was off a double pump cutty with 2 banks of 48 volts. and the rest of that shaft was found inside the key, shouldnt the key break first? oh and for future reference, the car got up with a v8 pretty good too, but what good is it if its shitty quality?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 09:39 AM~7434541
> *i know a dude from back in the day who had a single gate ranger, and that fucker got up, not piston, infact, i think it was a stock CCE pump... what that movie proved is taht them dudes are back steppin, cuz i had a homie doin that 5 years ago with no piston... and incase nobody saw the pics i posted....................
> *


who had a ranger back in the day?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 02:17 AM~7434400
> *that quick? how much psi was in there? and the fact that thats a piston pump to me dont mean much, its a piston. plus the front end of that truck cant weigh nearly as much as my caddy...
> *



50 psi charged lock up on the black truck .
Titanic weighs twice as much as your caddy and still get up . Damn wheel base on titanic is so long you have to stop and rest from walking from the back of the truck to the front . :biggrin: And using g force heads . Im sure this is the heaviest truck ever . But thats another video thats marinating right now. Im just waiting for the right time .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 8 2007, 01:56 AM~7434339
> *I THINK HE WAS LETTING OUT THE PRESSURE FROM THE PISTON
> *



Damn yall analyzing all kinds of angles and shit ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 8 2007, 08:13 AM~7434992
> *50 psi charged lock up on the black truck .
> Titanic weighs twice as much as your caddy and still get up . Damn wheel  base on titanic is so long you have to stop and rest  from walking from the back of the truck to the front .  :biggrin:  And using g force heads . Im sure this is the heaviest truck ever . But thats another video thats marinating right now. Im just waiting for the right time .
> 
> ...


i dont care what anyone says, i like that truck, its different. my uncle has the same one, but its a dumptruck..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 8 2007, 07:28 AM~7434905
> *who had a ranger back in the day?
> *


it was red, is that a good enough clue? im not droppin names cuz i havent talked to the dude in a long ass time...


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

austin tex freakzilla ranger last owner was gary ex blvd ace single gate 8 trojans monster green on 14s baloon tires low 70's but was sold 9 months ago


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2007, 09:09 AM~7389916
> *OWNED?????? HOW????.....................DID U PROVE THAT IT WORKED RIGHT OUT THE BOX?????????????? WITH NO MODS?????????
> 
> AND EVEN THEN I SAID OUT OF LIKE 8.............I HAD 1 THAT WORKED..............READ THE OTHER TOPIC JACKASS..............
> ...


c'mon now nothing works like that by itself. you cant just put a pump in and call it a hopper there's a lot more to it than that.... just my too cents


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 8 2007, 04:35 PM~7438411
> *c'mon now nothing works like that by itself. you cant just put a pump in and call it a hopper there's a lot more to it than that.... just my too cents
> *


that's all i do, straight from the box, on the pump, I don't have time for all the tricky stuff, and you know pinky works its ass off, reg pumps , no tricks :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 8 2007, 05:46 PM~7438489
> *that's all i do, straight from the box, on the pump, I don't have time for all the tricky stuff, and you know pinky works its ass off, reg pumps , no tricks :biggrin:
> *


WHAT SET UP ARE RUNNING :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 8 2007, 02:27 AM~7434432
> *man i realy want a gforce head now :uh: i will prolly never buy prohopper ever again after these threads, good buissness promotion, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good you probably didnt buy shit anyway. Like chapelle said Hate Hate Hate Hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your from indy too..... I am so ashamed.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 8 2007, 06:41 PM~7439191
> *Good you probably didnt buy shit anyway. Like chapelle said Hate Hate Hate Hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your from indy too..... I am so ashamed.
> *


get to work :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i was just informed of something in a PM. yall ****** might as well sell that ranger, and put it back to its original color. i thought that battery rack and pump setup looked firmilliar


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 9 2007, 02:18 AM~7439489
> *i was just informed of something in a PM. yall ****** might as well sell that ranger, and put it back to its original color. i thought that battery rack and pump setup looked firmilliar
> *


you said it, not me; and i think you meant "familiar".


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 8 2007, 11:35 PM~7438411
> *c'mon now nothing works like that by itself. you cant just put a pump in and call it a hopper there's a lot more to it than that.... just my too cents
> *


not true.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 8 2007, 09:50 PM~7439848
> *you said it, not me; and i think you meant "familiar".
> *


thank you captain grammar :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

does this truck look firmilliar 1usamotorsprots?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did you at least move the switch plate off of the inside of the bed on the drivers side? wouldnt want other people raisin the back too...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 8 2007, 08:41 PM~7439191
> *Good you probably didnt buy shit anyway. Like chapelle said Hate Hate Hate Hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your from indy too..... I am so ashamed.
> *


fuel for the fire!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

let me find out prohopper bought a built ride?!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 09:26 PM~7440298
> *does this truck look firmilliar 1usamotorsprots?
> 
> 
> ...









Go back on the threads idiot and read buddy . Trying to look for excuses . 
Quit going around the subject . I already told everyone and your local news paper it used to belong to jay . The point is now that truck has Pro hopper and is slammin bumper LIKE NEVER BEFORE . You tryin to clown and shit lol . :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up gilbert


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so let me get this correct you buy a ready built truck thats working and on the bumper then you change the pump to a piston (prob the bm piston you bought) run a pro hopper pumphead n then come on here going on like you invented hydraulics ,good work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 9 2007, 08:41 AM~7443485
> *so let me get this correct you buy a ready built truck thats working and on the bumper then you change the pump to a piston (prob the bm piston you bought) run a pro hopper pumphead n then come on here going on like you invented hydraulics ,good work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You got it all wrong , I orderd a prebuilt truck from cce then had ron install a black magic piston kit then shipped it to san antonio . :biggrin: The only part you got right is I invented the hydrualics part.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 8 2007, 07:54 PM~7439895
> *not true.
> *


so yours is a out the box hopper :0   lol just fucking with ya....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 8 2007, 04:46 PM~7438489
> *that's all i do, straight from the box, on the pump, I don't have time for all the tricky stuff, and you know pinky works its ass off, reg pumps , no tricks :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 12:11 PM~7389923
> *Good point but think about it .
> A  STOCK gforce head  compared to a  STOCK marzocchi ?
> 
> ...


give me a LIL price on 2 #9 g-force II pump heads


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 11:16 AM~7436516
> *i dont care what anyone says, i like that truck, its different. my uncle has the same one, but its a dumptruck..
> *


so is that one :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 9 2007, 08:17 AM~7443689
> *You got it all wrong , I orderd a prebuilt truck from cce then had ron install a black magic piston kit then shipped it to san antonio .  :biggrin: The only part you got right is I invented the hydrualics part.
> *


everyones acting like gillberta is the only one thats ever bought a already built hopper/dancer, i aint gonna spill the beans but ud be suprised whos dunn it!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so basically your saying, your pump heads suck more cock than oil and you had to add more batteries and a piston, to an already built truck? especially one that already hit bumper... what a waste of an already nice truck. if i bought it it would have been different, but a SHOP buying an already built truck?

am i getting this right or am i drunk?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dont get me wrong that gutted ass cutlass with the bags is sick, i never saw no shit like that before, with the a-arms for a rear suspension and all, props for that...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 11 2007, 01:07 AM~7453726
> *dont get me wrong that gutted ass cutlass with the bags is sick, i never saw no shit like that before, with the a-arms for a rear suspension and all, props for that...
> *


independent suspension front and back has been dun before :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 10 2007, 07:50 PM~7452350
> *everyones acting like gillberta is the only one thats ever bought a already built hopper/dancer, i aint gonna spill the beans but ud be suprised whos dunn it!
> *



I bought 2 already built hoppers, both were near death when I got them... this one more so then the last one.... the last one I got back to swangin and this one is soon to follow. But I haven't created any threads about how I reinvented the rockford :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 2 2007, 09:59 AM~7389871
> *Hell yeah. That was some ghetto olympics shit...
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## MACHINE-TECH (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 8 2007, 06:13 AM~7434992
> *50 psi charged lock up on the black truck .
> Titanic weighs twice as much as your caddy and still get up . Damn wheel  base on titanic is so long you have to stop and rest  from walking from the back of the truck to the front .  :biggrin:  And using g force heads . Im sure this is the heaviest truck ever . But thats another video thats marinating right now. Im just waiting for the right time .
> 
> ...


 THATS NOT SOME THING TO BE PROUD OF AND 'I' WOULDN'T HAVE ADMITTED IT !!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 9 2007, 07:06 AM~7443120
> *Go back on the threads idiot and read buddy . Trying to look for excuses .
> Quit going around the subject . I already told everyone and your local news paper it used to belong to jay . The point is now that truck has Pro hopper and is slammin bumper LIKE NEVER BEFORE . You tryin to clown and shit lol .  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


Did you get Pro-Hopper engraved on that 45 degree block that i gave Jay....Pro Hopper doesn't even have them :0 You put a new piston tank and head in it, and lost a few inches...You also forgot to mention all the CCE equipment in your radical dancer... :biggrin: Way to promote


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

HAHAHA pistonowned


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum that's a super head its workin alright  I see you got the crew puttin in some work too. USA Motorsports doin it big thangs, keep it up yall.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar, 03:03 AM~7459549
> * Dayum that's a super head its workin alright   I see you got the crew puttin in some work too.  USA Motorsports doin it big thangs, keep it up yall.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you must have grazed over the topic


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*i know what it was,,* *IT WAS THE TRUUCHA STICKER THAT MADE IT *WORK :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 12 2007, 06:16 PM~7466177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you must have grazed over the topic
> *


Oops yeah I did graze over it


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 11 2007, 08:10 PM~7457168
> *Did you get Pro-Hopper engraved on that 45 degree block that i gave Jay....Pro Hopper doesn't even have them :0  You put a new piston tank and head in it, and lost a few inches...You also forgot to mention all the CCE equipment in your radical dancer... :biggrin: Way to promote
> *



It dont matter what excuse you come up with ron , the pump head works . 
I dont care if its a 90 degree block or a 45 or 360 degree block , the pump head was proven . I can still knock off a full turn of coil wich will give me 2 or 3 more inches but your still going to get 3rd place . Thats why we are getting rid of the black truck and we are building a extended cab . 
Prove to everyone here that you dont need Pro hopper in your truck . I will prove in my truck its ALL pro hopper . Im sure you have there pump head as well . And you know that I will prove it . 

On hurricane (radical dancer) its ALL pro hopper . 4 PISTON g force pumps coils and all including motors . 
Ron , dont hate bro , you cant get repect for copying other products and barely makin a change to it . You might as well call your products g - force III . Invent some real shit . Impress us with a real invention . And if you dont like pro hopper products dont use them in your personal rides then . 

Your boy , Gilbo :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 15 2007, 05:10 PM~7485837
> *It dont matter what excuse you come up with ron , the pump head works .
> I dont care if its a 90 degree block or a 45  or 360 degree block , the pump head was proven .  I can still knock off  a full turn of coil wich will give me 2 or 3 more inches but your still going to get 3rd place . Thats why we are getting rid of the black truck and we are building a extended cab .
> Prove to everyone here that you dont need Pro hopper in your truck . I will prove in my truck its ALL pro hopper . Im sure you have there pump head as well .  And you know that I will prove it .
> ...


I could really careless about this whole topic,I'm not tryin to push sales...So ,as for hatin' I think everyonr on here ,see's who that is!!!!...Remember Gilbert ,you called me into it...You wanted our opinion...and I gave you mine. Your the one trying to twist it around !!!! 1st it was about the gear ,and then you had to put your 2 cent about coils....As you can see I keep it real !!!!I just think it funny that your sponsor would let you run other peoples equipment.. I don't swing from anybody's balls. :0 Good Luck on your ''own'' truck , But I have a business to run...Go install some ground effects :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 15 2007, 06:28 PM~7486300
> *I could really careless about this whole topic,I'm not tryin to push sales...So ,as for hatin' I think everyonr on here ,see's who that is!!!!...Remember Gilbert ,you called me into it...You wanted our opinion...and I gave you mine. Your the one trying to twist it around !!!! 1st it was about the gear ,and then you had to put your 2 cent about coils....As you can see I keep it real !!!!I just think it funny that your sponsor would let you run other peoples equipment.. I don't swing from anybody's balls. :0 Good Luck on your ''own'' truck , But I have a business to run...Go install some ground effects  :biggrin:
> *



Yea , I got to take off the backing plate from my rear pump but Im scared it wont slam bumper  .

Alright big dogg, I gots to install a bumper - peace out!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

wow, what exactly are we talking about, oh thats right a pumpHEAD. i forgot with all the other BS that i yelled. good entertainment for sure. take that take that


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Mar 15 2007, 05:56 PM~7486430
> *wow, what exactly are we talking about, oh thats right a pumpHEAD. i forgot with all the other BS that i yelled. good entertainment for sure.      take that take that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Mar 15 2007, 06:56 PM~7486430
> *wow, what exactly are we talking about, oh thats right a pumpHEAD. i forgot with all the other BS that i yelled. good entertainment for sure.      take that take that
> *


 :0 :biggrin: lovin it


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Its getting off topic becuz of all the haters coming in.. OMG U NO BUILD THAT CAR U CHEAT!! stfu hes proving pumpheads and his point was proven...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

comeing soon old pro hopper gear


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

comeing soon old pro hopper gear


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> comeing soon old pro hopper gear
> View attachment 661508


Hope it's not garbage just like the 2 G-Force gears I've bought before


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bounsir said:


> Hope it's not garbage just like the 2 G-Force gears I've bought before


 It's the same one from before sorry if you had a bad G-Forec gear! the thing with the frist ones that came out were the seals but work now :thumbsup: Every body was told just change seals and was given out by Pro Hopper to replace them.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

more prof G-Force in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage orange cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> more prof G-Force in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage orange cutty :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

http://youtu.be/M6IL45znnec 
G force gear and mach and saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JsKpKmWDWzg G-Force in action #13 gear :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JsKpKmWDWzg G-Force in action #13 gear :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force Gear in action


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force Gear in action
> View attachment 682725


Ok but? how do we know it truely is running G-force? I guess I'm speaking for everyone that views ur log.. Some of these videos aren't even taken from the hop arena but from spectators. I don't see the company logo on any unless I'm blind.. Provide a video with the man on the switch talkin about the product or even videos like the strongest representer USA motorsports.. I know Mack (prohopper) can build some shit! Video his ass up.. Or is not reppin the product anymore...Hopefully u can provide a bit more insight...


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Where is the gear made???


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lot of questions going unanswered. i think they just tryna sell off the surplus to make a buck then call it quits. I cant believe pro hopper went under the way they did...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Supreme59rag said:


> Where is the gear made???


http://www.honorpump.com.tw/eng/product.htm


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

MUFASA said:


> http://www.honorpump.com.tw/eng/product.htm


Lol


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

If somebody wants to see gear set up hop or at next car show and tell owner you don't think it's a G-Force gear and have them show you!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

86 Limited said:


> lot of questions going unanswered. i think they just tryna sell off the surplus to make a buck then call it quits. I cant believe pro hopper went under the way they did...


That's what I've been thinking.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> That's what I've been thinking.


 All you are






step up to the plate come on down and see for your self what gear it is and stop following my topics if you have nothing good


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> http://www.honorpump.com.tw/eng/product.htm


 What othere gear did honor make years back? G-Force is made to this day for Pro Hopper only desinged by Pro Hopper only


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

JUST2C said:


> What othere gear did honor make years back? G-Force is made to this day for Pro Hopper only desinged by Pro Hopper only


I'm sorry I don't think you understand my question of "where" was it made.....not who it's made for....I work at Deka batteries homie & I can tell you we make batteries for a lot of places....even for our competitors. It's about the lasting quality of a product....not the name that's on it. You could call it dog shit and if it lasted and out performed the others people would want it.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> http://www.honorpump.com.tw/eng/product.htm





Supreme59rag said:


> I'm sorry I don't think you understand my question of "where" was it made.....not who it's made for....I work at Deka batteries homie & I can tell you we make batteries for a lot of places....even for our competitors. It's about the lasting quality of a product....not the name that's on it. You could call it dog shit and if it lasted and out performed the others people would want it.


 Kool kool kool


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> All you are
> View attachment 683075
> step up to the plate come on down and see for your self what gear it is and stop following my topics if you have nothing good


I ain't got to go no where. I'm good where I'm at. I'm fine doing 90" with my ride and I don't need no paper weight in
my pumps. I'm good using the BMH gear.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I ain't got to go no where. I'm good where I'm at. I'm fine doing 90" with my ride and I don't need no paper weight in
> my pumps. I'm good using the BMH gear.


 Funny they don't have a gear! As for you 90" i will beat that any time but on the scale and then hop. I know that
s why you talk big because you know it will not happen but one day it will and stay off my topic if you have nothing good


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

i run the gfroce gear in both my rides in my truck and in my cutlass they work great no problems and I also have product stickers for gforce and saco on my rides .


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> Funny they don't have a gear! As for you 90" i will beat that any time but on the scale and then hop. I know that
> s why you talk big because you know it will not happen but one day it will and stay off my topic if you have nothing good


Hahaha this is a BMH I got. Some people are running them in there hoppers. I really don't give a shit if u beat me or not. If I'm happy with what I'm doing I really don't care what u think. 90" inches is a lot for most people out there. And I know I'm doing well with bmh gear. I don't talk big I jus say what I see.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hahaha this is a BMH I got. Some people are running them in there hoppers. I really don't give a shit if u beat me or not. If I'm happy with what I'm doing I really don't care what u think. 90" inches is a lot for most people out there. And I know I'm doing well with bmh gear. I don't talk big I jus say what I see.


 well sorry I didn't know they make a gear what's the name?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

showoff85 said:


> i run the gfroce gear in both my rides in my truck and in my cutlass they work great no problems and I also have product stickers for gforce and saco on my rides .


Im currently running a gforce.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Im currently running a gforce.


:wow:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> :wow:


:roflmao:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Go ahead hate on my comment and laugh should get grown folk level if u dont like the product or the thread like he said stay off of it u dont see me disrespecting any of ur threads or comments should get the same respect back


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

showoff85 said:


> Go ahead hate on my comment and laugh should get grown folk level if u dont like the product or the thread like he said stay off of it u dont see me disrespecting any of ur threads or comments should get the same respect back


U talkn to me ??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> :roflmao:


:facepalm:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh it's fixing to get good in here.....!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> Oh it's fixing to get good in here.....!!!!


Naw, aint nothn crackn in here...all i said was ,im currently running a gforce gear....and no one believes me....not even the pro hopper guys themselves...i wonder why that is ?? :dunno:

And before that, i posted i like the color on paper weight....wtf ??


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup Chris u a fool homie. Good to see ur car working. How u been.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Naw, aint nothn crackn in here...all i said was ,im currently running a gforce gear....and no one believes me....not even the pro hopper guys themselves...i wonder why that is ?? :dunno:
> 
> And before that, i posted i like the color on paper weight....wtf ??


Another vid needs to be made of u showing said gear head. Then re-assembly w/ bumper check is in order


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> Another vid needs to be made of u showing said gear head. Then re-assembly w/ bumper check is in order


Lol would be nice but he is just pullin stroke...boy this topic is beginning to see some action..I bet there will be one video with this BMH gear


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:facepalm: y dont no one believe me ?? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> Another vid needs to be made of u showing said gear head. Then re-assembly w/ bumper check is in order


Pm me ur #, ill send u pics


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Chris u a fool homie. Good to see ur car working. How u been.


Been good...and u ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Doin a lot better gotta see a neurologist tomorrow. Thanks for asking bro. I will be back on the streets sooner than expected.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Naw, aint nothn crackn in here...all i said was ,im currently running a gforce gear....and no one believes me....not even the pro hopper guys themselves...i wonder why that is ?? :dunno:
> 
> And before that, i posted i like the color on paper weight....wtf ??


LOL.....!!! You crake me up sometimes homie 
Well believe it or not I run a Gforce #1 in my regal


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Chicago-n said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Im tryn to !!! But these 818 guys be trippn !!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> LOL.....!!! You crake me up sometimes homie
> Well believe it or not I run a Gforce #1 in my regal


Well if u dont believe me, i dont believe u !!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fenner stone #1
































hno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

don't trip playa


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> It's the same one from before sorry if you had a bad G-Forec gear! the thing with the frist ones that came out were the seals but work now :thumbsup: Every body was told just change seals and was given out by Pro Hopper to replace them.


Cool....but it wasn't the seals....the front part of the gear cracked....I still have them.....I don't know how to post pictures here so I can show you!!!


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

I know this topic ain't dead......bump to this shit..


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Bout to start a proof the competition beats the gforce topic....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

yall need to stop fighting . Gonna make me do another video.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> yall need to stop fighting . Gonna make me do another video.


Please do....!! We all know u got some stuff layin around..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I will homie when the time is just right


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> yall need to stop fighting . Gonna make me do another video.


PLEASA DO ....!!! And stop hopping all over Jokers car even though it was kool to see that live if I went this year to hop LOL....!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

charles85 said:


> PLEASA DO ....!!! And stop hopping all over Jokers car even though it was kool to see that live if I went this year to hop LOL....!!!


Ha lol we had a blast . Had to spice it up . 
See what happens next yr . Gotta think of something different .


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Well if u dont believe me, i dont believe u !!!!!


I don't believe you and I don't believe me ether LOL.....!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Ha lol we had a blast . Had to spice it up .
> See what happens next yr . Gotta think of something different .


We need to bring bed dancing bad that air bed you did was kool


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> yall need to stop fighting . Gonna make me do another video.


is this guy supplying you with 2013 gear or surplus?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

charles85 said:


> We need to bring bed dancing bad that air bed you did was kool


yep - thanks bro


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

86 Limited said:


> is this guy supplying you with 2013 gear or surplus?



We are tryin to get back in the hop dance mix a lil bit . We have been so so so busy we almost never have time to do our own vehicles. Any spare time I get I try to spend it mostly with the wife and my 2 kids . 
My goal right now is the Dancer we are trying to finish up on . 2 pump dancer , motor and all driver . Im real real confident
of a pancake all 4s about 40-45 inches . Reinforced and all . Im pretty sure it will use the gforce gears (todays surplus) . Once we finish it ill be sure to provide some real good video of the pump head on the block right after a demo . Stay tuned hopefully before end of year.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Hoping just2c will get me some gears :x:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

do you have or can you get saco motors there at the usamotorsports shop


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We are tryin to get back in the hop dance mix a lil bit . We have been so so so busy we almost never have time to do our own vehicles. Any spare time I get I try to spend it mostly with the wife and my 2 kids .
> My goal right now is the Dancer we are trying to finish up on . 2 pump dancer , motor and all driver . Im real real confident
> of a pancake all 4s about 40-45 inches . Reinforced and all . Im pretty sure it will use the gforce gears (todays surplus) . Once we finish it ill be sure to provide some real good video of the pump head on the block right after a demo . Stay tuned hopefully before end of year.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

352cutty86 said:


> Lol would be nice but he is just pullin stroke...boy this topic is beginning to see some action..I bet there will be one video with this BMH gear


That proof video doesnt impress me...to many variables.......As a business owner,,,and gear manufacture...I know what it takes to make a quality gear....Ive had my hands on several gears and there is some serious debate..

Most are made over seas, and only a few have meet the demands. I not dubting the G-Force but from what I've seen from past history, they have a major seal issue....Our Super 80 from Rockforad was made at Honor pumps. 1 out of 10 had an issue...That's not a good percentage of failure....

Gilberts video showed a mini truck doing 90's single...13 hits.. Not hating ,but do the same video with a Marzocchi..Same gear size ,charged batteries, and give a none bias opinon...Never happened..

I have a new Prototype gear in my truck that hits 114" in 5-6 hits...could it do the same with a Marzocchi...Probably ??? it what I used up to that point last year...Thing is , it's still the same gear and we keep going higher....As I said too many variables....

Send me a G-force and I will give my Un bais opinion....but truth be told sometimes the truth hurts...That's keeping it 100


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I would post a video but I don't know how on my mobile phone but we all know what BMH does but lets jus keep it at that. Ron sup chipz


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

showoff85 said:


> i run the gfroce gear in both my rides in my truck and in my cutlass they work great no problems and I also have product stickers for gforce and saco on my rides .


 :thumbsup: love it when they come in here


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

showoff85 said:


> i run the gfroce gear in both my rides in my truck and in my cutlass they work great no problems and I also have product stickers for gforce and saco on my rides .





HARDLUCK88 said:


> what is he reaching for?
> 
> hahaha there is a CCE back plate


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

This vid was when truck was prepped charged tires pressured up and all . I always said , I be more than happy to open a pump up in front of everybody at the show and video taped at the same time "but" ya gotta put up some bet $$$ . I counted about 3 hits hittin bumper . At one point back wheels come off the ground . Plus yall please don't forget when I would hop @ many shows I was the Only Guy who EVER gave away the piston pump to the public as PROOF right out of the truck just to prove it had a gforce head . The truck would always do 3-5 hits and bumper . Theres no silly variables people . If the pump head works then prove it .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh yea hi ron ! Be nice ! :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> This vid was when truck was prepped charged tires pressured up and all . I always said , I be more than happy to open a pump up in front of everybody at the show and video taped at the same time "but" ya gotta put up some bet $$$ . I counted about 3 hits hittin bumper . At one point back wheels come off the ground . Plus yall please don't forget when I would hop @ many shows I was the Only Guy who EVER gave away the piston pump to the public as PROOF right out of the truck just to prove it had a gforce head . The truck would always do 3-5 hits and bumper . Theres no silly variables people . If the pump head works then prove it .


I don't believe anybody cared you gave it away...you had to do something to promote sales...it is what it is...seems like only a few sponsored people got them to work...I'm not here to have a debate...most have spoken and if the gears are now working better it just gonna be hard to convince the public...
Did the guy that won the pump miraculously go to bumper...that's what I'm saying. tooooo many variables to tell...
Send me a new one I'll put it the Truck. If it works I will keep it real....that's what the fuck I'm saying...keeping it 100 since day one


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=685900&stc=1&d=1377293296&


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Shit.. Too quite in hear....


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That proof video doesnt impress me...to many variables.......As a business owner,,,and gear manufacture...I know what it takes to make a quality gear....Ive had my hands on several gears and there is some serious debate..
> 
> Most are made over seas, and only a few have meet the demands. I not dubting the G-Force but from what I've seen from past history, they have a major seal issue....Our Super 80 from Rockforad was made at Honor pumps. 1 out of 10 had an issue...That's not a good percentage of failure....
> 
> ...


 what size? #9,#11,#13 and where


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

My regal needs a gear my marzocchi finally gave out I'll post video


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

0i wanna see the dude with new gear from Gil show what the vehicle does not. To be honest, my club member has a gforce because he couldn't afford a new marz gear and he isn't satisfiedwith the results. In the end he had to spend more money. Now the gear jus sits in my tool boz collecting dust. I'm jus saying


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> what size? #9,#11,#13 and where


U know where he is..... In Vegas


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> My regal needs a gear my marzocchi finally gave out I'll post video


 give me a call (818) 772-6623 :thumbsup: Dont you you just love the haters!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

OK tomorrow


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## tokenbrown1 (Feb 17, 2013)

What ever happened to Pro Hopper?


----------

